# Need Help - WD Hard Drive Caution Error...!!!



## shreeux (May 21, 2017)

I was added 2 separate 1TB WD hard drive







*Recently bought WD Blue Desktop 1TB Internal Hard Drive from Amazon*. A few days back hearing some ticking noise with a regular interval after restart hard disk not shown. After reconnecting power and SATA cable now fine.

I install CrystalDiskInfo check the disk (New One), It shows "Caution" alert






Below Image shows 2 separate 1TB WD hard drive. OS installed seperately.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 23, 2017)

Is it really a new hard drive? I would suggest not to install your OS or put your important files on this drive because it may fail anytime.
The caution is due to the "Reallocated sectors count", which is almost certainly a sure sign that the HDD is failing, and may stop working permanently. There is no other solution but to replace it with a new HDD.

You can try eliminating the bad sectors : What Are Bad Sectors And How Can You Fix Them? [Part 2] or by using some 3rd party softwares. But that may not help at all.


----------



## shreeux (May 23, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Is it really a new hard drive? I would suggest not to install your OS or put your important files on this drive because it may fail anytime.
> The caution is due to the "Reallocated sectors count", which is almost certainly a sure sign that the HDD is failing, and may stop working permanently. There is no other solution but to replace it with a new HDD.
> 
> You can try eliminating the bad sectors: What Are Bad Sectors And How Can You Fix Them? [Part 2] or by using some 3rd party softwares. But that may not help at all.



Is was unusual when I install fresh OS in new drive after complete. Separate partition was showed the size of 304MB.
Also, face some problem in Partition into 4 parts unable to divide. So finally 3 Partition done.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2017)

Get it replaced ASAP
and also don't install OS in this new drive as of now


----------



## shreeux (May 23, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Get it replaced ASAP
> and also don't install OS in this new drive as of now



Still, Warranty  up to 18-Jun-2019.

My doubt is If connect two internal disk makes trouble?

If you look the third image on the post. 

Old Drive does not show windows partition after OS install
New Drive shows  windows partition after OS install 304MB

That means can in reinstall OS or Partition error...that why confuse.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 23, 2017)

Connect as much hard drives as your motherboard supports, it cause no trouble whatsoever.
As per your third image, the OS (which is running) is installed on your old hard drive (C:\).  I think you have installed another OS in H: drive (in new hard drive). Most probably, G: drive is a system partition which is created by OS installed on H: drive (OS does that automatically, there is nothing to worry about)

C: - has OS which is running in your screenshot.
G: - system partition created by OS in H: drive (when you installed windows in new drive)
H:- windows which you installed on new drive.

Try reformatting the new hard drive (complete format) by going into control panel -> Administrative Tools -> Computer Management -> Disk Management (option in left pane)
Right click on all the partitions of your new hard drive and select "Delete Volume":





Then try scanning your drive on CrystalDiskInfo and check the results.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2017)

Since windows 7,every windows edition creates a small hidden system partition that contains select system files & other boot related info to provide a recovery environment in case system fails to boot from the main installed windows boot partition.

Btw,I don't see much point in buying an internal 1tb hdd when portable 2.5" hdd is available for just Rs.300-400 more from WD/Seagate.


----------



## shreeux (May 23, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Connect as much hard drives as your motherboard supports, it cause no trouble whatsoever.
> As per your third image, the OS (which is running) is installed on your old hard drive (C:\).  I think you have installed another OS in H: drive (in new hard drive). Most probably, G: drive is a system partition which is created by OS installed on H: drive (OS does that automatically, there is nothing to worry about)
> 
> C: - has OS which is running in your screenshot.
> ...




My Mother board is "Intel Desktop Board DP45SG"....How to check my mother boards support, how many GB or Internal hard disk?
Now using 400w SMSPS....Its enough or to Upgrade?

My doubt is 2 drive, 2 separate OS....It cause any problem? 
Reason for installed 2 OS,  if any one failure or corrupt boot in another drive also One for regular work and other for Games.

ok, I try with CrystalDiskInfo once formatting.


----------



## shreeux (May 23, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Since windows 7,every windows edition creates a small hidden system partition that contains select system files & other boot related info to provide a recovery environment in case system fails to boot from the main installed windows boot partition.
> 
> Btw,I don't see much point in buying an internal 1tb hdd when portable 2.5" hdd is available for just Rs.300-400 more from WD/Seagate.



In Old drive windows hidden partition not shown rather than new one...that why confuse?
In beginning was planned to buy External, finally bought Internal....Now again plan to buy External or Thinking to External Case time being.

Any External case suggestion?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2017)

I suggest not to use external case for internal hdd.If you have internal hdd then keep it installed within PC.Internal hdd are delicate & run quite hot so not suitable for external closures that too in a hot climate country like India.

Hidden partition is created in such a way that it is hidden only when system is running from the windows that created the hidden partition.If you install windows on 2 different hdd & boot from one of them then other hdd windows hidden partition will become visible.


----------



## shreeux (May 24, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> I suggest not to use external case for internal hdd.If you have internal hdd then keep it installed within PC.Internal hdd are delicate & run quite hot so not suitable for external closures that too in a hot climate country like India.
> 
> Hidden partition is created in such a way that it is hidden only when system is running from the windows that created the hidden partition.If you install windows on 2 different hdd & boot from one of them then other hdd windows hidden partition will become visible.




Ok...Understand...

How to partition equally with round number..Any calc?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 24, 2017)

shreeux said:


> My Mother board is "Intel Desktop Board DP45SG"....How to check my mother boards support, how many GB or Internal hard disk?
> Now using 400w SMSPS....Its enough or to Upgrade?
> 
> My doubt is 2 drive, 2 separate OS....It cause any problem?
> ...



There are 5 SATA ports on your motherboard, so you can easily install 5 internal hard drives. That shouldn't be a problem.
Requirement of SMPS power depends on the entire system. If you don't have power hungry graphics card installed in the system, 400w is fine even for 5 internal hard drives.
You can install as many OS as you want, and its always better to install them in different partitions (as you already did).  But your problem is not because of the multiple OS's, its just the bad sectors on your hard drive. As I suggested earlier

1) Try fixing the bad sectors (as directed in link shared before). If that doesn't help
2) Try reformatting the entire hard drive. (full format, not quick format)

If both doesn't work, get your hard drive changed. As you said that you've bought it recently from Amazon, you should be able to get it exchanged.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 24, 2017)

Try these but no guarantees:
Create Perfect Round Number Hard Drive Partitions
What size should I make a partition to appear as a standard number e.g 100Gb
see the 1st two posts on above superuser link to understand it is not as simple as it seems.


----------



## shreeux (May 24, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> There are 5 SATA ports on your motherboard, so you can easily install 5 internal hard drives. That shouldn't be a problem.
> Requirement of SMPS power depends on the entire system. If you don't have power hungry graphics card installed in the system, 400w is fine even for 5 internal hard drives.
> You can install as many OS as you want, and its always better to install them in different partitions (as you already did).  But your problem is not because of the multiple OS's, its just the bad sectors on your hard drive. As I suggested earlier
> 
> ...



OK....I forget to mention using  *XFX AMD RADEON HD 6670 Graphics card ...*Need to upgrade SMPS?

Now, return policy 10 days expired...Now send to warranty only...If i sent to warranty...I think they replace with refurbished only. that's why sad..



> Previous experience in Seagate drive clicking noise and freeze will happen , I changed within warranty 2 times they replace with refurbish drive and third time same problem occurred again they give refurbish, again fight with get new one that also not working after warranty.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 24, 2017)

6670 is a relatively weak gfx card so any decent 400w psu from major brands(coolermaster,corsair,seasonic,antec but not indian ones like zebronics,intex etc) should be enough.


----------



## shreeux (May 24, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> 6670 is a relatively weak gfx card so any decent 400w psu from major brands(coolermaster,corsair,seasonic,antec but not indian ones like zebronics,intex etc) should be enough.



Oops....I have Indian made only...What should i do? Suggest good one.

*i.imgur.com/Sex2Z7q.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 24, 2017)

shreeux said:


> Oops....I have Indian made only...What should i do? Suggest good one.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Sex2Z7q.jpg


Seasonic S12II 430


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2017)

when u buy a new graphics card buy good PSU such as Seasonic or Corsair


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 24, 2017)

Seasonic is going to launch their new series soon,same is the case with corsair & cooler master new models.If system was running fine till now then it is better to wait for a few months.That gfx card is a weak one & doesn't even require external/molex power connector so you should be fine.


----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Seasonic S12II 430



Seasonic S12II 430 BRONZE ; SS-430GB 430W SLI ATX12V Power Supply Price in amazon....*7,702.00*

SEASONIC S12II SERIES 620W POWER SUPPLY W/80+ BRONZE CERTIFICATION......Price in amazon... *7,850.00*

What's the difference? Other than any product ?


----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> when u buy a new graphics card buy good PSU such as Seasonic or Corsair



Already had *XFX AMD RADEON HD 6670* Graphics card......I like to buy future proof SMPS only....


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 25, 2017)

shreeux said:


> Seasonic S12II 430 BRONZE ; SS-430GB 430W SLI ATX12V Power Supply Price in amazon....*7,702.00*
> 
> SEASONIC S12II SERIES 620W POWER SUPPLY W/80+ BRONZE CERTIFICATION......Price in amazon... *7,850.00*
> 
> What's the difference? Other than any product ?


SEASONIC SMPS S12II-430-80 PLUS BRONZE SERIES (S12II-430 BRONZE)

Call mdcomputers and find out about it's availability.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Seasonic is going to launch their new series soon,same is the case with corsair & cooler master new models.If system was running fine till now then it is better to wait for a few months.That gfx card is a weak one & doesn't even require external/molex power connector so you should be fine.



Are you sure...any release date. Any source....what about price level?


----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2017)

*i.imgur.com/yc2NL74.png

Confused about....80PLUS has 4 varietys and Modularity varietys....Need future proof...budget 5-7k also good warranty period.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2017)

Power Supply Suggestion Thread 2017 Q1

According to some members here it is better to wait a few months & I also agree with it.


----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> SEASONIC SMPS S12II-430-80 PLUS BRONZE SERIES (S12II-430 BRONZE)
> 
> Call mdcomputers and find out about it's availability.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk



Its trust worthy sites?
Its 430 watts...Its future proof or rather go to 65o watts?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 25, 2017)

shreeux said:


> Its trust worthy sites?
> Its 430 watts...Its future proof or rather go to 65o watts?


Get this using the eBay coupons posted in the forum.

SEASONIC 520W POWER SUPPLY 80+ BRONZE (S12II-520GB) | eBay

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (May 25, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Power Supply Suggestion Thread 2017 Q1
> 
> According to some members here, it is better to wait a few months & I also agree with it.



ok....Let see


bssunilreddy said:


> Get this using the eBay coupons posted in the forum.
> 
> SEASONIC 520W POWER SUPPLY 80+ BRONZE (S12II-520GB) | eBay
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk




It's future proof....After one or two-year upgrade entire CPU except for SMPS.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 22, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Power Supply Suggestion Thread 2017 Q1
> 
> According to some members here it is better to wait a few months & I also agree with it.



Now 4 months crossed...

Any Updates for SMPS?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2017)

@gta5 should have better idea but as far as I remember some newer models have come to market but their availability is still not good especially on online shopping sites.


----------



## gta5 (Sep 26, 2017)

shreeux said:


> Now 4 months crossed...
> 
> Any Updates for SMPS?



Yes ,  we have a new very good  PSU in 6k price range now ..

Corsair Tx 550M - 7 years warranty , fully Japanese caps , Semi modular , gold efficiency  - Rs 6300 vedantcomputers

1)   the slight issue with this unit is 750watt model failed in 3.3v transient response tests on tomshardware... i have confirmed from a knowledgeable person that this isn't a big issue for modern systems because 3.3v rail is used very less nowadays so this is something that should not have a big impact and can be overlooked.. However before buying you should confirm this from more people on jonnyguru forums etc

www.tomshardware.com/reviews/corsair-tx750m-psu,5062-8.html

Link the above review and ask here about the impact( if any ) of the 3.3v tests

PC Power Supply Discussion - jonnyGURU Forums



2)  also there is some confusion over warranty in India..

Suggestions for a Mid Tower Gaming Case and a 650W PSU

warranty can be confirmed by posting on Corsair forum , or mailing to corsair India etc.. so once you have these 2 issues cleared up you can go ahead and buy this unit if the response is positive on both issues..

Reviews -
Netzteile mit 80Plus Gold im Test: Preisbrecher von Xilence und Corsair mit 550 W im Vergleich
Corsair TX550M im Test - kompaktes und günstiges Goldnetzteil mit langer Garantiezeit
Обзор блока питания Corsair TX550M (550 Вт, 80 Plus Gold, TX-M Series)
Corsair TX 550M Netzteil im Test


----------



## shreeux (Sep 26, 2017)

gta5 said:


> Yes ,  we have a new very good  PSU in 6k price range now ..
> 
> Corsair Tx 550M - 7 years warranty , fully Japanese caps , Semi modular , gold efficiency  - Rs 6300 vedantcomputers
> 
> ...




Other than Corsair any brand or equal value available?


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2017)

seasonic.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 5, 2017)

topgear said:


> seasonic.



Any particular model with good life time.


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2017)

most of the seasonic PSUs comes with 5 years warranty and their build quality is very good.

Use some ebay coupon to get further discount - seller is the warranty service provider and distributor of the seasonic so you can buy from overclockerszone :
SEASONIC M12II EVO EDITION 750W POWER SUPPLY 80+ BRONZE (SS-750AM2) | eBay

One More :
*www.amazon.in/Seasonic-Modular-Supply-Certification-SS-520GM2/dp/B00HG2R3FU


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 5, 2017)

Seasonic latest budget/lower end series models are not yet available in India & the ones that are available are costly high end models or discontinued/soon to be discontinued older models.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 21, 2017)

Still Confused to Select...Which one to buy.


Modular or Non-Modular
Good warranty period 7-10 years
Price 6-8K


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2017)

Corsair RM650X - Available on Ebay at 11250 ( theitwares ) - Use code SFSXIKDJJC to get 8% Discount. Comes with 10 years warranty and fully modular.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 21, 2017)

topgear said:


> Corsair RM650X - Available on Ebay at 11250 ( theitwares ) - Use code SFSXIKDJJC to get 8% Discount. Comes with 10 years warranty and fully modular.



CORSAIR RM750X comes with 10,550/- only

*www.amazon.in/Corsair-RM750x-Modular-Supply-Certified/dp/B015YEI9NQ?tag=googinhydr18418-21


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2017)

That's  even better and Get it Asap.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 23, 2017)

@shreeux 
Which one did you buy?


----------



## shreeux (Nov 23, 2017)

billubakra said:


> @shreeux
> Which one did you buy?



Still not........!!!


----------



## billubakra (Nov 23, 2017)

shreeux said:


> Still not........!!!


Gst for many electronic items has been revised from 28% to 14%. Please check about psu's before buying. Many of the shopkeepers are still charging 28%


----------



## shreeux (Nov 23, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Gst for many electronic items has been revised from 28% to 14%. Please check about psu's before buying. Many of the shopkeepers are still charging 28%



OK....I like to buy Online only...How to check?


----------



## billubakra (Nov 23, 2017)

shreeux said:


> OK....I like to buy Online only...How to check?


Check with @gta5 whether it's 14% or 28% for psu's. If it's the latter then no need to check as it's already in the highest slab.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 23, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Check with @gta5 whether it's 14% or 28% for psu's. If it's the latter then no need to check as it's already in the highest slab.



What gta5?.........Not understand


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 23, 2017)

He is a member here & usually has the most updated info about pricing & models of PSUs.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 23, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> He is a member here & usually has the most updated info about pricing & models of PSUs.



On which thread?


----------



## billubakra (Nov 23, 2017)

shreeux said:


> On which thread?



He will reply here. Have some patience.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 23, 2017)

billubakra said:


> He will reply here. Have some patience.



ok..........Awaiting....!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 23, 2017)

Actually tagging notification system of forum is not working correctly I think as I am not getting notifications for me.Here I am quoting a post:


gta5 said:


> POWER SUPPLY CORSAIR CX SERIES™ CX450 — 450 WATT 80 PLUS® BRONZE CERTIFIED ATX PSU
> 
> online will have shipping charges extra ..
> 
> offline should be available for Rs 3300-3400 in a few days


----------



## billubakra (Nov 24, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> *Actually tagging notification system of forum is not working correctly I think as I am not getting notifications for me.*Here I am quoting a post:



I though Tapatalk is all messed up again.


----------



## gta5 (Nov 24, 2017)

yeah tagging notification is not working so didn't check this thread..

new tax on psu from 15 nov is 18% .. many retailers and models are still having old prices with 28% tax included.. so be very careful before buying..

refer cost to cost price list.. to get a rough idea of pricing..

vedantcomputers seems to have updated prices ,  from a few models that i checked

right now

Corsair Rm650x - Rs 8370 on vedant and 9150 on mdcomputers




whitestar_999 said:


> usually has the most updated info about pricing & models of PSUs.



thanks but that  would likely   be @chimera201


----------



## billubakra (Nov 24, 2017)

@shreeux
If you are buying from vedant or mdcomputers then confirm before ordering how much gst they will charge. If you are ordering from some other ecommerce website then they won't be able to tell you about the same. Only option is to order via cod and check the invoice. If they have charged more then refuse the delivery.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 24, 2017)

gta5 said:


> yeah tagging notification is not working so didn't check this thread..
> 
> new tax on psu from 15 nov is 18% .. many retailers and models are still having old prices with 28% tax included.. so be very careful before buying..
> 
> ...



What about this one....POWER SUPPLY CORSAIR RMX SERIES™ RM750X — 750 WATT 80 PLUS® GOLD CERTIFIED FULLY MODULAR PSU

CORSAIR RMX SERIES RM750X 
 10 Years Warranty
Worth to buy? Other than anyone suggest pls


----------



## shreeux (Nov 24, 2017)

billubakra said:


> @shreeux
> If you are buying from vedant or mdcomputers then confirm before ordering how much gst they will charge. If you are ordering from some other ecommerce website then they won't be able to tell you about the same. Only option is to order via cod and check the invoice. If they have charged more then refuse the delivery.



Ok understand.


----------



## gta5 (Nov 24, 2017)

shreeux said:


> What about this one....POWER SUPPLY CORSAIR RMX SERIES™ RM750X — 750 WATT 80 PLUS® GOLD CERTIFIED FULLY MODULAR PSU
> 
> CORSAIR RMX SERIES RM750X
> 10 Years Warranty
> Worth to buy? Other than anyone suggest pls



go for Corsair RMX only..

any specific reason why you want to go for 750 watts.. what gpu, system config  ? 650 watts should be more than enough for any single gpu with extra watts to spare unless you plan to overclock liquid vega 64 to the moon ..
and 650 watts  is 1k cheaper..


----------



## shreeux (Nov 24, 2017)

gta5 said:


> go for Corsair RMX only..
> 
> any specific reason why you want to go for 750 watts.. what gpu, system config  ? 650 watts should be more than enough for any single gpu with extra watts to spare unless you plan to overclock liquid vega 64 to the moon ..
> and 650 watts  is 1k cheaper..




It has covered maximum warranty, Compared to others(10 years )

Choose 750k for future proof.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 24, 2017)

gta5 said:


> go for Corsair RMX only..
> 
> any specific reason why you want to go for 750 watts.. what gpu, system config  ? 650 watts should be more than enough for any single gpu with extra watts to spare unless you plan to overclock liquid vega 64 to the moon ..
> and 650 watts  is 1k cheaper..



My existing PSU making trouble...So go for future proof.

My exciting GPU was AMD HD 6670  
System config was Intel Core2Quad Q9550, DDR3 8GB ram...Next year plan to go for Upgrade my existing system config.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 24, 2017)

If you are currently running 6670 then most likely you are not a hardcore gamer in which case no matter what upgrade you do,you will never require a 750W psu(assuming you don't plan on spending 40-50k on a graphics card simply because you can).


----------



## shreeux (Nov 24, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> If you are currently running 6670 then most likely you are not a hardcore gamer in which case no matter what upgrade you do,you will never require a 750W psu(assuming you don't plan on spending 40-50k on a graphics card simply because you can).



Already I said, I go for future proof for PSU, That's why I choose maximum warranty.
Anyway, in between 10 years, I will upgrade at least 2 times change my GPU.

My System usage will be 15hrs/day, Due to My existing PSU makes a problem and repaired locally.
Not hardcore gamer...Due to this issues time being stopped playing.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 24, 2017)

Processors are getting more power efficient with time so the only reason to use high wattage psu is because of graphics card.If you can spend extra 1k then buy RM750X.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 26, 2017)

What about Corsair HX750?


----------



## gta5 (Nov 28, 2017)

HX has a better fan (fdb vs rifle) than RMX , is more efficient , has multiple rail OCP which is  safer  , but mostly is very similar to RMX..  also do confirm about warranty from corsair india first..
 read this

Suggestions for a Mid Tower Gaming Case and a 650W PSU


----------

